# Alet ist Fisch des Jahres 2021 in der Schweiz



## Taxidermist (4. Januar 2021)

Der Notdöbel, mangels Äsche und Forelle!
Ich finde es nur bedauernswert.

Jürgen


----------



## Seele (4. Januar 2021)

@Taxidermist genau das ist mir auch sofort eingefallen. Einfach nur traurig. Als Fisch des Jahres gehört für mich eine gefährdete Art um darauf aufmerksam zu machen.


----------



## Minimax (4. Januar 2021)

Eine bessere Wahl hätte es nicht geben können.
Endlich widerfährt dem König der Fische Gerechtigkeit.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. Januar 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Der Alet (Squalius cephalus) ist in der Schweiz stark verbreitet und in ökologisch beeinträchtigten Gewässern einer der häufigsten Fische...
> Seine Wertschätzung in der Freizeitfischerei steigt wegen dem Rückgang von Forelle und Äsche.



*"Fisch des Jahres"*

Ich dachte bei der Vergabe dieses Titels handelt es sich in der Regel um gefährdete Arten? Sollte man in diesem Sinne nicht vielleicht doch eher auf die Probleme von Forellen & Äschen verweisen? So scheint es, als ob man jetzt einfach mit dem Döbel vorlieb nimmt und fertig. Jetzt wo die guten Wasserkraftwerke & heiligen Kormorane nun einmal da sind und zum neuen Bild gehören.

Was die tatsächliche Gefährdungslage anbelangt, so sollte man Forellen & Äschen jedes Jahr aufs Neue in den Vordergrund stellen und damit auf die krassen Missstände einer häufig total verfehlten Natur- und Umweltschutzpolitik aufmerksam machen.

By the way - Döbel sind natürlich auch tolle Fische.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. Januar 2021)

Was ich mir hingegen sehr gut vorstellen könnte, künftig auch die natur- und umweltpolitische _"Maßnahme des Jahres"_ mit einem Preis oder Titel zu krönen. 
Eine Art Goldene Himbeere, direkt verliehen an Parteien & Verbände aber auch an herausstechende Einzelpersonen.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Eine bessere Wahl hätte es nicht geben können.
> Endlich widerfährt dem König der Fische Gerechtigkeit.


Hallo,

zumindest ist er, in größeren Exemplaren, der raffinierteste Fisch, den ich kenne.  Oft schon konnte ich wirklich Große ausmachen (60 plus), aber fangen äußerst selten. Ich mag ihn, da er auch zu jeder Jahreszeit zu fangen ist und auch immer ein guter Trainingspartner bei der Fliegenfischerei war, ob auf Nymphe oder auch die Trockene.

Petr Heil

Lajos


----------



## UMueller (4. Januar 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> @Taxidermist genau das ist mir auch sofort eingefallen. Einfach nur traurig. Als Fisch des Jahres gehört für mich eine gefährdete Art um darauf aufmerksam zu machen.



Was ja auch mal die Idee war. Aber ist doch ermüdend für die Leute, wenn immer die gleichen Fische ( wie schon wieder Lachs oder Äsche ) präsentiert werden. Der Mensch braucht halt auch mal Abwechslung. Jetzt schaut man eben welcher Fisch noch nicht dran war oder wählt ne Allerweltsart. Wäre ja sonst langweilig. 
Aber der Alet ( Döbel ) soll ja als Botschafter fungieren. In der Hoffnung das unsere Gewässer künftig naturnäher werden und naturnahe Gewässer erhalten bleiben.
Ich würde ja jedes Jahr den Lachs wählen. Dann heißt es aber wieso schon wieder den Lachs. Dann würde ich sagen. Weil wir unsere Hausaufgaben immer noch nicht gemacht haben. Meine Meinung ist das man einen Fisch wie den Döbel erst dann wählt wenn es 5 nach 12 ist. Aber vielleicht ist es das schon nur wir wissen es noch nicht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Januar 2021)

Stinkedöbel - man glaubt es nich...

Für mich ist die Kaulquappe der Frosch des Jahres - aber voll 

R.S.


----------



## rippi (4. Januar 2021)

Haben die da keinen Frauennerfling?


----------



## Minimax (4. Januar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Stinkedöbel - man glaubt es nich...


Also bitte, auf die Formen achten, korrekt wäre " seine Exzellenz Stinkedöbel", schliesslich ist er nun Botschafter eines ausländischen Staates.
Andererseits ist das vielleicht auch garnicht mehr so wichtig in einer Zeit, in der sich jeder Rüpel eigenmächtig als Gentleman bezeichnen darf...


----------



## u-see fischer (4. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also bitte, auf die Formen achten, korrekt wäre " seine Exzellenz Stinkedöbel", schliesslich ist er nun Botschafter eines ausländischen Staates.


Na, "seine Exzellenz" schein mir aber schon etwas übertrieben. Schöne Döbel konnte man früher in Kochem an der Mosel, direkt an der Promenade, unter der Brücke, beobachten.
Warum? In den Streben der Brücke saßen die Tauben und verdauten dort die Brotkrumen, die die Touristen gereicht hatten. Hin und wieder fielen dann auch Verdauungsendprodukte ins Moselwasser, die dann unverzüglich von den Döbel gefressen wurden.
Ob jemand mit derartigen Ernährungsgewohnheiten "seine Exzellenz" genannt werden sollte, ich stell das mal in Frage.


----------



## Lil Torres (4. Januar 2021)

hier bei uns hat der döbel einen schweren stand und wird gerade in fließgewässern als laichräuber verschrien. wie sieht das im rest des landes aus?? ich mag die fische, gerade auf die größeren exemplare ist es eine tolle angelei die einen zur verzweiflung bringen kann.


----------



## Minimax (4. Januar 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> * und hat ihn sogar als Botschafter *
> Der Alet Der Schweizerische Fischerei-Verband SFV hat ihn deshalb zum Botschafter für die Schweizer Fische ernannt.





u-see fischer schrieb:


> Na, "seine Exzellenz" schein mir aber schon etwas übertrieben.
> Ob jemand mit derartigen Ernährungsgewohnheiten "seine Exzellenz" genannt werden sollte, ich stell das mal in Frage.


Hast schon recht, aber das diplomatische Parkett ist glatt.
Botschafter ist Botschafter. Wir kennen ja Mitglieder der königlichen Familie, die sich von Monatsartikeln ernähren (laut telefonprotokoll) oder lustige Anatomiestudien in Whitechaepel in den 1880ern treiben.
Da ist doch unser harmloser Döbel nicht deplaziert-esgibt berichte wie er auf Zigarettenschnickse beist- wenn derAngler sich still verhält.

Und aus Angelsicht ist er ein toller Fisch, der den Anfänger  belohnt (also mir), und dem Erfahrenen Kopfzerbrechen bereitet(also @Lajos).
Zudem kann man ihm mit allen Methoden nachstellen, und sein Wissen schärfen.

Da kann man dem Johnnie doch mal seine Tischmanieren nachsehen?


----------



## rustaweli (4. Januar 2021)

Auf jeden Fall scheint er zu polarisieren...


u-see fischer schrieb:


> Na, "seine Exzellenz" schein mir aber schon etwas übertrieben. Schöne Döbel konnte man früher in Kochem an der Mosel, direkt an der Promenade, unter der Brücke, beobachten.
> Warum? In den Streben der Brücke saßen die Tauben und verdauten dort die Brotkrumen, die die Touristen gereicht hatten. Hin und wieder fielen dann auch Verdauungsendprodukte in Moselwasser, die dann unverzüglich von den Döbel gefressen wurden.
> Ob jemand mit derartigen Ernährungsgewohnheiten "seine Exzellenz" genannt werden sollte, ich stell das mal in Frage.


Wenn man Minimaxe kennt, so weiß man das er absoluter Pin, Döbel und Briten Fan ist. Deshalb überspitzt er natürlich auf seine schreibgewohnte Weise. Es sei ihm und seiner Angelei gegönnt. Der Rest sieht Exzellenzen und englische "Gentlemen" wohl anders, wie auch den Döbel. Bauernadel ist alles, nur nicht aufrichtig und echtmännerhaft. Was genau ist eigentlich ein Gentlemen? Was genau ein Stinkfisch? Aber wenn man diesen als Stinker abwertet, kann er, verständlicherweise, nicht anders. Der Döbel ist gerade für Jungfischer toll. Mit allen Mitteln gut zu fangen und man kann die Bandbreite des Angelns erlernen. Ist wie mit Stegen. Fakt ist natürlich das der Döbel alles frißt, oft eklige Sachen. Paßt schon mit den Tauben oder Klärwasserausläufen. Aber wollen wir doch die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Er bleibt ein Lebewesen, ein Fisch!
Den Botschafter für mehr Umweltbewußtseins sehe ich aber auch fraglich, oder es ist Satire. Nen Fisch, welcher mit allem klar kommt, Umwelteinflüssen trotzt, alles, selbst ... frißt, sogar in Kläranlagen überleben würde, zum "grünen" Botschafter zu machen? Ehrlich?! Aber wir reden von "nur" der Schweiz. Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Die Kritiker jedoch verstehe ich, wie aber auch unseren leidenschaftlichen Pin/Döbel liebenden Minimax.
Leben und leben lassen meine Herren, bitte!
Und nun hole ich Popcorn.


----------



## Minimax (4. Januar 2021)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Und nun hole ich Popcorn.



Das mit dem Popcorn ist prima.
Aber ich bins nicht gewohnt, das meine Posts -ob töricht oder weise, freundlich oder kritisch- nachinterpretiert werden. Bitte davon abzusehen.Idk?


----------



## rustaweli (4. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Das mit dem Popcorn ist prima.
> Aber ich bins nicht gewohnt, das meine Posts -ob töricht oder weise, freundlich oder kritisch- nachinterpretiert werden. Bitte davon abzusehen.Idk?


Das nennt sich Rückendeckung, bin ich so gewohnt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (4. Januar 2021)

Beim* Tier des Jahres 2021* scheinen die Schweizer einen anderen Weg einzuschlagen, jedenfalls wurde nicht die Rote Zuckmückenlarve nominiert.
https://www.alpenfischer.com/der-bachflohkrebs-ist-tier-des-jahres-2021/


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Januar 2021)

Lil Torres schrieb:


> hier bei uns hat der döbel einen schweren stand und wird gerade in fließgewässern als laichräuber verschrien. wie sieht das im rest des landes aus?? ich mag die fische, gerade auf die größeren exemplare ist es eine tolle angelei die einen zur verzweiflung bringen kann.



Also ich finde die Art als Angelfisch , belanglos.

Ähnlich wie Aaland.

Aber Jeder hat da so seine persönlichen Vorlieben - auf Kellerasseln stehe ich auch nicht so - schon das herumgeassel nervt - und dann rollen sich die Viecher

sogar ein, wenn man die abfackeln will - erbärmlich .. Aber Sche.SSE fressen ist schon eine bemerkenswerte Eigenschaft , somit wird der förmliche Antrag auf
terrestrische Liquidierung , zurückgezogen.

Zudem grüße ich höflichst und zuvorkommenst gentle Alle ZUMKICHERNINDENBRUNNENKRIECHER.

Mahlzeit.

R.S.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (5. Januar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Art als Angelfisch , belanglos.
> Ähnlich wie Aaland.



Fingest Du nur einen - dir wäre der Entdeckerruhm gewiss.
Einen Namen hätte er in diesem Fall aber ja leider schon...


----------



## rippi (5. Januar 2021)

Döbel sind doch super Angelfische, sie beißen auf alles und doch auf nichts. Nur Hering und Flunder versprechen ähnlich spannungsvolle Angeltage mit so vielen verschiedenen Fangmöglichkeiten und Situationsgeschick. Ahh und natürlich Barsche, aber das ist es fast schon ein bisschen zu kressig.


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Januar 2021)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft.

Der Döbel ist ein cleverer Fisch - In Lugano standen die Tiere gerne unter überhängenden Feigen.

Gefangen habe ich nur einen - auf reife, halbierte Feige an freier Leine !

Ich habe Nix gegen Döbel - aber in der Pfanne muss ich die nicht haben ( Aalander und Schied eingeschlossen ).

R.S.


----------



## Minimax (5. Januar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich habe Nix gegen Döbel - aber in der Pfanne muss ich die nicht haben ( Aalander und Schied eingeschlossen ).


Hahaha, Ich denke, da besteht Konsens!


----------



## Fruehling (5. Januar 2021)

Schon erstaunlich, wieviele offensichtlich nie Weißfisch geräuchert haben.


----------



## rustaweli (5. Januar 2021)




----------



## rhinefisher (5. Januar 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> «Schützt bedrohte Fischarten vor den Raubzügen fischfressenden Vögel.»



Das wäre mal sinnvoll - wird in meiner Lebensspanne aber wohl nichtmehr geschhehen.... .


----------



## rhinefisher (5. Januar 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber ich bins nicht gewohnt, das meine Posts -ob töricht oder weise, freundlich oder kritisch- nachinterpretiert werden. Bitte davon abzusehen.Idk?



Mimimimimimi - gewöhn dich dran......


----------



## TobBok (7. Januar 2021)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Schon erstaunlich, wieviele offensichtlich nie Weißfisch geräuchert haben.



Junge Döbel (bei uns im Forellenfluss besteht hier kein Mindestmaß) gibt es hier in Unmengen. Beim Treibangeln mit Wurm auf Forellen schlägt sich ein kleiner Kerl auch gerne mal einen Rotwurm zutief rein. Eingelegt macht er bei den Rotaugen im Sud auch eine gute Figur, als falscher Brathering, vorausgesetzt man lässt ihn etwas länger ziehen und brät ein wenig kräftiger durch.


----------

